# Got a chicken killer



## K80 (Jun 1, 2017)

Last night had something get into the chicken pen and kill 7 chickens.  

What would kill and eat 4 big chickens and 3 half grown chickens in one night?  Only thing left in the pen was feathers.  

There were 4 Pekin ducks in coup as well that were on the ground that appear unharmed. Why would something kill 7 of 18 chicks but not the ducks?


----------



## Nicodemus (Jun 1, 2017)

Since whatever it was stayed there to eat rather than grab and run, I`d say a possum, but it would take  mighty big possum to eat that many chickens at one time, I would think. 

Was there any sign or tracks?


----------



## K80 (Jun 1, 2017)

There was a little scratching under the gate making a small hole under the gate.  However the coup is inside of a 50 x 50 dog pen and neither are secure.  Wish I had a good guard dog...


----------



## Cmp1 (Jun 1, 2017)

K80 said:


> There was a little scratching under the gate making a small hole under the gate.  However the coup is inside of a 50 x 50 dog pen and neither are secure.  Wish I had a good guard dog...



Possibly a coon,,,, I'm surprised you didn't hear the ruckus,,,, or is it far away,,,,


----------



## antharper (Jun 1, 2017)

I had the same thing happen to me , 2 yrs ago , and it was a raccoon , and about 2 days later it or they came back for another meal , and got a couple more , I then set out several traps and caught 3 coons within a week ! And haven't had another go missing since , sure made u sick I'm sure , it did me !


----------



## Nicodemus (Jun 1, 2017)

We worry that a weasel will pay us a visit and kill all of ours one night.


----------



## NCHillbilly (Jun 1, 2017)

I would guess either a coon or a possum. Most other things carry them off.


----------



## NCHillbilly (Jun 1, 2017)

Nicodemus said:


> We worry that a weasel will pay us a visit and kill all of ours one night.



I can remember that happening to us when I was growing up. Little sucker killed durn near every chicken we had and just drunk a little blood out of each one.


----------



## PappyHoel (Jun 1, 2017)

I had one stay in the coop one night and kill and eat one to the bone.  Stripped it clean.  It was a big possum and I relocated him the next day.


----------



## K80 (Jun 1, 2017)

We've made the coop fort knox,  did a little work around the gate to the pen, and set a trap with a can of canned chicken that has been in the back of the cabinet for many years.

Will probably catch a stray cat....

I'm guessing family of coons or a momma food training some pups...

Next thing is to cut and build a door in the newly minted fort Knox....


----------



## K80 (Jun 1, 2017)

Cmp1 said:


> Possibly a coon,,,, I'm surprised you didn't hear the ruckus,,,, or is it far away,,,,



Unless a window is open you can't hear much when you are inside the house.


----------



## K80 (Jun 1, 2017)

Nicodemus said:


> We worry that a weasel will pay us a visit and kill all of ours one night.



That sucks! And such a waste.

One more night like last night and we are out of the chicken business.  This still have been our second flock that we lost just before laying eggs.  First flock was when Grant got sick.

Its expensive raising two flocks to laying age and then never get an egg...


----------



## dawg2 (Jun 2, 2017)

K80 said:


> Last night had something get into the chicken pen and kill 7 chickens.
> 
> What would kill and eat 4 big chickens and 3 half grown chickens in one night?  Only thing left in the pen was feathers.
> 
> There were 4 Pekin ducks in coup as well that were on the ground that appear unharmed. Why would something kill 7 of 18 chicks but not the ducks?



That sounds like a coyote or a couple of them.  A possum or coon could not eat 7 chickens.


----------



## GAGE (Jun 2, 2017)

I lost three about 2 weeks ago to a big possum.  He ate one in the coop, and carried two others over the fence and then ate them.


----------



## Cmp1 (Jun 2, 2017)

K80 said:


> Unless a window is open you can't hear much when you are inside the house.



I know,,,, our pit mix,,,, who is near our Yardbirds, would be going crazy,,,, she's a great farm dog,,,,


----------



## getaff (Jun 3, 2017)

I had a possum about 3 weeks ago.  My dang ol heeler dog slept through it.  By the way I relocated that possum to possum heaven


----------



## Cmp1 (Jun 3, 2017)

getaff said:


> I had a possum about 3 weeks ago.  My dang ol heeler dog slept through it.  By the way I relocated that possum to possum heaven



LOL LOL LOL,,,, our pit farm dog would definitely wake us,,,,and when our other dogs hear her they'll go crazy,,,,


----------



## mguthrie (Jun 19, 2017)

I've lost 7 in the last 3 months or so. 3 last week that were 3 months old. I've got 4 hens left. Aggravating to say the least


----------



## greg_n_clayton (Jul 25, 2017)

any updates ??


----------



## K80Shooter (Jul 25, 2017)

K80 is tied up with a personal issue at this time, his wife lost her brother in a accident the other day. I'm sue he'll come by to answer but in the mean time,

I put out a trail cam next to where he thought the culprit was entering/exiting the pen, nothing yet. As far as I know he has not lost any more but I could be wrong.


----------



## obligated (Aug 19, 2017)

I had a neighbors lab kill and eat 12 chickens,6 geese and four ducks within a few weeks.When I was at my other house he killed some chickens there too.
I have had possums grab chicks.Funny how fast they can run when shot at.


----------

